# Smoked Lobster mac and cheese



## scottpatch (Jun 9, 2016)

Lobster mac and cheese is a house specialty at a local restaurant that I've always loved, so I decided to do my version.

A local market had a special on frozen whole lobster that I thawed.  Made a basting and dipping drawn butter.  Have been smoking mac and cheese from scratch for a few years.  Tastes AWESOME after an hour or so on the smoker. For the lobster, I cut the tail open with scissors and cracked the claws with a hammer to allow for basting and to let the smoke get in.  Smoked with a mix of apple and cherry wood at 250 for about an hour to internal temp of 160, basting the meat with the drawn butter every 20 minutes.  VERY happy with the outcome... Consumed with a good bottle of German Gewürztraminer.  













lobsmac.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


















lobsmac2.jpg



__ scottpatch
__ Jun 9, 2016


----------



## sabot (Jun 9, 2016)

Sounds amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

Now that's a meal I could devour!

Awesome!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 13, 2016)

SP, TASTY!!!!!!!!!


----------

